# Hs622



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

*HS622 ground speed*

I've got a 2011 HS622TC. It's got tracks and a 2 speed gearbox instead of a hydrostatic transmission. It's a light, quiet and maneuverable machine which works well for my application, except that the ground speed is a bit slow during light cleanup or moving between driveways. Does anyone have any suggestions which would speed it up? I think some of the older models had different gearing, is it possible to swap gears? Is bumping up the max RPM possible? I'm considering trading it in on a HSS724, but the increase in weight, noise, size and cost make the decision more difficult for me.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

m1234 said:


> I've got a 2011 HS622TC. It's got tracks and a 2 speed gearbox instead of a hydrostatic transmission. It's a light, quiet and maneuverable machine which works well for my application, except that the ground speed is a bit slow during light cleanup or moving between driveways. Does anyone have any suggestions which would speed it up? I think some of the older models had different gearing, is it possible to swap gears? Is bumping up the max RPM possible? I'm considering trading it in on a HSS724, but the increase in weight, noise, size and cost make the decision more difficult for me.


Ideally you would have a single stage to accompany your 2 stage. Single stage blowers will handle a pretty fair amount of snow, up to 6" -8" of the white stuff. Look for a good, used Toro CCR 2000, 2450, 3650 or a Toro Power Clear. Don't know your location but you may want to try your local craigslist. Some of us in here have both types.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can change the pulleys for the drive train to speed it up. The problem will be then it might be too fast for the heavy snow.

Increase the size of the pulley on the engine or decrease the size of the pulley on the transmission. Usually the engine pulley is cheaper and easier to change since it is smaller.


----------



## m12345 (Oct 9, 2013)

Shryp said:


> You can change the pulleys for the drive train to speed it up. The problem will be then it might be too fast for the heavy snow.
> 
> Increase the size of the pulley on the engine or decrease the size of the pulley on the transmission. Usually the engine pulley is cheaper and easier to change since it is smaller.


That's the kind of suggestion I'm looking for, but I'm pretty sure my machine doesn't have any belts or pulleys to change. It's my understanding that it is fully gear driven with an actual gearbox with gears.


----------



## m12345 (Oct 9, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Ideally you would have a single stage to accompany your 2 stage. Single stage blowers will handle a pretty fair amount of snow, up to 6" -8" of the white stuff. Look for a good, used Toro CCR 2000, 2450, 3650 or a Toro Power Clear. Don't know your location but you may want to try your local craigslist. Some of us in here have both types.


That makes sense except that this is already such a small machine. It's only 22" and 150 lbs. I was really hoping it could do double-duty - not so big that it's overkill for the light stuff, but big enough to handle a moderate drift with minimal operator effort. It just needs a bit more top end when there is no load.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Might want to confirm the engine speed is good. Use a tachometer to check...

When manually holding the governor arm, the the engine should idle at 1,400 +/- 150 rpm.

When the governor is not held, and the throttle is set to SLOW, engine should be running at 2,250 +/- 150 rpm.

When the throttle lever is set to FAST, the engine should be at 3,800 rpm exactly.

Here are the two pages from the shop manual showing how to adjust each.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the two pages from the shop manual showing how to adjust each.


Where is here?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Ooops.


----------



## m12345 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks Robert. 

Are the US HS724TA and Canadian HSS724TC models exactly the same? I see that the Canadian version has a handle mounted auger height control, but I have only seen the foot-pedal auger height control listed for the US version.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Robert.
> 
> Are the US HS724TA and Canadian HSS724TC models exactly the same? I see that the Canadian version has a handle mounted auger height control, but I have only seen the foot-pedal auger height control listed for the US version.


They are probably close, but not exact. I don't have access to Canada-model specs and details, so can't see for sure. Best bet would be to compare a USA owner's manual or brochure with a Canada-model version. 

I know a lot of the Canada-models offer electric start via an on-board 12V battery, but USA models with electric start are all 120V AC and use an extension cord and wall-outlet for power.


----------



## SnowFaster (Dec 31, 2016)

*Faster gearing: Should be available now*

I know this is an old thread but the Canadian spec. HS622TCS ( mine is a 2008) is very slow when you compare to the Canadian spec 2016 HSS622. My Hand book lists the following speeds for the year my machine was made.

Track Type Machine:HT, HTS 1st. .37m/s(1.21 ft/sec.)....2nd. .88m/s(2.89 ft/sec.)......R_.85 m/s(2.79 ft/sec.)

Track Type Machine:ET, ETS 1st. .34m/s....2nd. .85m/s......R_.85 m/s 

Track Type Machine:TC, TCS 1st. .19m/s(.62 ft/sec.)....2nd. .47m/s(1.54 ft/sec.)......R_..47 m/s (1.54 ft/sec.)

2016 specs. HSS622CT


Forward (1): 22.2 m/min (72.8 ft./min) Forward (2): 52.8 m/min (173.2 ft./min) Reverse: 51.0 m/min (167.3 ft./min)

Note they are the same as the 2008 HT model ( probably sold in Europe maybe). How much work would it be to convert my 2008 to the 2016 specs. I have tested my machine in 10 inch light stuff and 16 inch double shoveled stuff and my second is to fast and pushes some snow out and around in the 16 inch. About 25 % slower would work well so the higher speed first gear of the 2016 spec of .37 m/sec. would be perfect for the deep light to heavy stuff and the higher second now would clear the 6 inch at a reasonable fast speed of 180% faster.

The specs for my model and 2016 622 model say 41 tons/hr. this could only be possible with the higher gearing.

Thoughts on this or have I missed something. I would like to do this as the machine is perfect for my 100 ft gravel driveway that turns towards the garage another 25 x 36 or about 2100 sq. ft. My wife gives me only about an hour at the most head start when she saids it time to leave. I can do it the slow speeds but with the higher gearing it would be done 33% faster i would estimate.


----------

